# Daemoness 7 string flamed beast Cimmerian



## Taskeruss (Nov 20, 2010)

Alright guys, waiting till i had a pic to put one of these up.

Getting a pretty shredy build but with alot of coil spliting so I can still get some jazzy tones if need be. also having some pretty extreme carving on the back of the lower horn for my stupid palms. modeling most of this after my Ibanez JPM 

so the specs are so far:

mahogany body with flame maple top
contemporary carve
black rubbed in finnish on the back
standers see thru black on the flame

nailbomb pickups, black covers
1 volume push and pull for coil spliting
dimazio 3 way with coil spliting in the middle
hishot fixed bridge

maple and walnut neck with scalf joined headstock
ebony fretboard with ebony overlay on the headstock
reverse kind of an esp headstock
hipshot locking tuners, earvana nut
6000 or 6100 wire not sure yet i think its 6100 on the JPM although not sure
white binding on neck and headstock


----------



## -Nolly- (Nov 20, 2010)

Congrats dude, been looking forward to progress on this since seeing the billets at the shop. That flame is beyond tasty, it's going to be mind blowing when finished.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 20, 2010)

yesss!!!! More black flamed builds pleaaaaase!!


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 20, 2010)

Suuuubscribing!  Love Daemoness build threads! That flamed maple looks delicious!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2010)

Awesome flame 

Also a Daemoness with no mention of custom inlays


----------



## Taskeruss (Nov 20, 2010)

Cheers Nolly! really can't wait for it gonna fully slay was completely blown back when i was the flame.

haha I was waiting for that, Dylans inlays are absolutely unreal but im a massive fan of blank fretboards the ebony board and the ebony headstock are gonna flow so well, the flame is fully gonna do all the talking on this guitar!


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 20, 2010)

Another Daemoness? 






Looking forward to this.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 20, 2010)

Ah, more porn - excellent!


----------



## Lewk (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey bro, I've only uploaded the pics that I think came out as passable - still getting the hang of my new camera! It looks great in person


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 3, 2010)

Dyl strikes again!


----------



## Xaios (Dec 3, 2010)

Man, Dylan does such nice work. Looks great.


----------



## jbcrazy (Dec 3, 2010)

Best luthier in the world sirs... at least IMHO.


----------



## kmanick (Dec 3, 2010)

everything I've seen from this guy looks killer.
Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Lewk (Dec 4, 2010)

jbcrazy said:


> Best luthier in the world sirs... at least IMHO.



Do you have your guitar yet? We need some clips and pics


----------



## Taskeruss (Dec 10, 2010)

Cheers for the pics man! its looking pretty brutal  
did you get any pics of the headstock or the back of the neck?


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 10, 2010)

Went and visited Dyl for the first time in a while and grabbed some shots of your axe. It's going to be supreme:


----------



## technomancer (Dec 10, 2010)

That's looking great... except for that crabcore bit at the end


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh man, those carved horns look sweet! I like them even better than KXK Carve 2 

I'd totally play crabcore style with that, though. Just because I can. While playing smooth jazz.


----------



## narad (Dec 11, 2010)

Excellent stuff man, love the headstock.


----------



## morgasm7 (Dec 11, 2010)

saw this in the flesh the other day with Nolly. very tasty indeed! can't wait to get mine.


----------



## avenger (Dec 14, 2010)

Your guitar... has been molested by the crab people.


----------



## x-CRUX-x (Dec 15, 2010)

man, this guitar is looking AWESOME!


----------



## kmanick (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great!
is this a set neck?
I really like that headstock


----------



## Taskeruss (Jan 26, 2011)

Cheers guys! really can't wait to get this now 
just heard I'm getting a bigger then normal Daemoness logo on this, around jackson size which is pure win!

and sure is a set neck, there's gonna be so much higher fret access on this beast


----------



## WillDfx (Jan 26, 2011)

Man, this makes me wish I had went with a build from dylan instead of ordering another Rico  
can't go wrong with a BRJ, but sweet baby jesus does dylans work look incredible!


----------



## Taskeruss (Feb 4, 2011)

Just got some pictures from Dylan after the spray!























Pretty freaking metal!!!


----------



## Kboomb (Feb 4, 2011)

When i saw this in his workshop on tuesday he hadn't finished the laquer on the body, but i could tell by looking at the headstock that it was gonna look immense!!!

That guitar is gonna slay!


----------



## thefool (Feb 4, 2011)

shit looks awesome


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 4, 2011)

oh my god *jizz*


----------



## technomancer (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## narad (Feb 4, 2011)

Ha, surreal headstock! I like how all Dylan's customer guitars so far have had some rather unique or outlandish ideas.


----------



## TimSE (Feb 4, 2011)

djizz machine!


----------



## Metal_Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

Look's Amazing!


----------



## Xaios (Feb 4, 2011)

Freakin yummy!


----------



## Zeromancer (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice. Would've probably gone with Dylans own headstock design. Looking really good tho, some fine work right there.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 6, 2011)

This is so tasty. Looking awesome!


----------



## Xifter (Feb 8, 2011)

Keep us updated with pics as you get more. It is looking epic so far bro.


----------



## Miek (Feb 9, 2011)

Not to rag on your beautiful guitar, but it's almost a shame to see it looking any way other than how Nolly's shots showed it. That aside, that's still one of the tastiest flames I've ever seen.


----------



## NeglectedField (Feb 9, 2011)

Gorgeous. Can't wait to see the final product.

I'm so getting an ESP style headstock when I can afford a custom Daemoness.


----------



## maggotspawn (Feb 10, 2011)

That is looking sweet.


----------



## -Nolly- (Feb 12, 2011)

Dylan put some photos of the finished guitar up on the Daemoness facebook account.


----------



## Empryrean (Feb 12, 2011)

Black + white binding = win. Nolly you made my day


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## mhickman2 (Feb 12, 2011)

Damn. That is gorgeous. These things look amazing, but I haven't heard much on their playability.


----------



## -Nolly- (Feb 13, 2011)

mhickman2 said:


> I haven't heard much on their playability.



Their playability is nuts. Very low buzz-free action, combined with instantly comfortable neck profiles and large radius boards. Everyone who has picked up either of my Dæmonesses has been smitten.


----------



## Taskeruss (Feb 13, 2011)

Cheers guys, it's even more epic then I thought it would be!

going to pick it up in the week so will post more pics and I'll try and post a clip


----------



## Taskeruss (Feb 13, 2011)

Some more pictures Dylan just wacked on facebook!






and this one is just full on ridiculous


----------



## -Nolly- (Feb 13, 2011)

In that case I'm going to have to go pay Dyl a visit tomorrow so I can see this thing in the flesh before you whisk it away!


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 13, 2011)

Never fails to disappoint. Looks gorgeous


----------



## NeglectedField (Feb 13, 2011)

Just seen the Facebook photos. Nicely done, once again. I know Dylan wants his work to speak for itself but he should at least update the official site with this, the redwood burl and Nolly's pink one at the very least. I mean, what's on there is great but I still think he's kinda, I dunno, selling himself short?


----------



## TimSE (Feb 13, 2011)

mmmmmm Maple


----------



## -Nolly- (Feb 14, 2011)

Just checked this badboy out today.. Luke, you are one lucky _lucky_ dude


----------



## Taskeruss (Feb 14, 2011)

haha cheers dude! it shreading like a mo fucker then? can't wait to go pick it up tomorrow gonna fully win
might have to blast this all the way there


----------



## -Nolly- (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah, it's absolutely awesome, basically identical in feel and playability to mine. What time are you going to be there tomorrow?


----------



## Miek (Feb 14, 2011)

CONAN WHAT IS BEST IN LIFE

TO CRUSH YOUR ENEMIES, SEE THEM DRIVEN BEFORE YOU, AND TO HEAR THE LAMENTATION OF YOUR GUITAR


----------



## JacobShredder (Feb 14, 2011)

1 question..no strap pins? I didnt see any atleast..

but dudde that guitar is.... <3


----------



## narad (Feb 14, 2011)

Probably recessed - a good fit for that shape. Also, how come no one's crab-coring my Daemoness!?


----------



## Taskeruss (Feb 15, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Yeah, it's absolutely awesome, basically identical in feel and playability to mine. What time are you going to be there tomorrow?




freaking sweet! should be there just before 1 I think man


----------

